# Kwal Liquid Vynil



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Folks

I have been trying to get used to the American love of Laytex, and as much as I love you and your country, your paint is driving me nuts!!! I'm sorry but compared to back home it's crap! 

Two paints that I haves used and were bare able were SW super paint ( good coverage but bot a high enough build) and Behr semi gloss, nice and smooth going on, good build and doesn't dry too quick.

Back home in Ireland , Laytex is something your parents used to hide in their underwear drawers , we have just opened a Kwal account and I am seeking a good oil based coating for a garage door, a good high build gloss or semi gloss for interior. I use pro mar 200 for interior walls at minute.

Cheers in advance

Brian


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Finn said:


> Folks
> 
> I have been trying to get used to the American love of Laytex, and as much as I love you and your country, your paint is driving me nuts!!! I'm sorry but compared to back home it's crap!
> 
> ...


Oil yellows, home owners hate the smell, and other contractors fvck it up on new construction job sites. It has its place, but welcome to reality.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Oil hybrids like advance. BM also has Grand Entrance up on the site. Will find out if it's available this afternoon.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian,

If your Emerald Isle home still manufactures good old fashioned oil based paints, I can understand your frustration. But here in the "New World" solvent based paints have been so castrated, they are as useless as tits on a bull.

The good news (or maybe the "better than 1970's" news) is that the technology in waterborne paints (please, don't call them "latex" because they are not made from latex anymore) has progressed so greatly in the past 30 years that our waterborne coatings are quite acceptable. 

They adhere well, they level well, they retain color well, they breathe well, and they don't kill you as quickly by inhaling the fumes. Yes, one does need a new skill set in order to apply them so they look as good as the old slow drying oils.

I quit painting when the "latexes" were pure crap. They had their niche uses - plaster, concrete, etc. Otherwise, I would not use them. But in my recent and limited experience around the home, I am impressed with many of the TOP QUALITY waterborne coatings being made today. And I feel they are still improving.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Guys!

Thank you! I am testing some KWAL products on a small 2 day exterior trim job.

I am using their ambassador acrylic flat for trim undercoat, this is after I prep, prime, fill and sand using xim peelbond the new painteater, caulking joins only, using a sandable filler on the face of surfaces, and sanding untill i have a damm good solid base to apply at least two coats.

My prime coat I don't class as an undercoat. It's a prep coat for at least another to coats on top of that.

My undercoat will be the ambassador acrylic flat, tinted to the appropriate undercoat color for the dark green which is the color of the trim, this may even require two undercoats , the fact is that choosing the right undercoat color can really enhance the depth or shade of you final coat.

For example for some green finish coats, I would use a medium grey undercoat, this is what I am going to do with this trim, 

Especially on the 6 panel hardwood front exterior door, which was previously painted, I will prep, then two undercoats of ambassador acrylic flat for good solid color, then I am going to put on 1 gloss coat of the green using accu guard acrylic DTM Gloss. 

Like I said I am testing , this is the principal that is used back home, it's a bit more work yes , but if the prep is done right, then it gives a far superior quality finish.

Now like I said I am testing with new products, I am not saying that these products will perform same function as other ones do back home, but you gotta step out and take a risk to find out, this is a small job , the customer knows I am testing this out, 

So I will keep you informed on how it turns out.

Cheets


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Finn said:


> Folks
> 
> I have been trying to get used to the American love of Laytex, and as much as I love you and your country, your paint is driving me nuts!!! I'm sorry but compared to back home it's crap!
> 
> ...


I don't know what laytex is.:whistling2:


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

epretot said:


> I don't know what laytex is.:whistling2:


Well it so happens that it is not laytex!

A Kwal rep of 15 yrs a former painter told me a bit about Kwal today, 

He said that laytex paint is not really laytex, it just has some of the same attributes


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Finn said:


> Well it so happens that it is not laytex!
> 
> A Kwal rep of 15 yrs a former painter told me a bit about Kwal today,
> 
> He said that laytex paint is not really laytex, it just has some of the same attributes


Brian is just 100% acrylic. Nothing special about this liquid vinyl.

7100 Liquid Vinyl
100% Acrylic Resin
http://www.kwalpaint.com/Catalog/Catalogue/Latex/Exterior.aspx


----------

